# How often/when is BMQ run?



## WalfordJ (12 Sep 2012)

I realize course dates are posted on a website that has been mentioned here, however that only shows for this summer/fall, I am looking for when the next courses begin.

Is there any courses during the winter months?
 When generally are they run? 
When would the next courses begin?


----------



## KeoughJ (12 Sep 2012)

I'm Oct 1st. There are others in Oct aswell and 1 I heard of in Nov.


----------



## ArtyDave (12 Sep 2012)

Mine starts Oct, 22


----------



## AudiR8 (13 Oct 2012)

Nov 16th for me


----------



## MikeL (13 Oct 2012)

AudiR8 said:
			
		

> Nov 16th for me



I'm pretty sure WalfordJ was/is looking for information regarding Regular Force BMQ dates,  not Reserve ones.  Also,  you are also a month late on replying.


----------



## MMSS (13 Oct 2012)

FYI the CFLRS site has just been updated with new dates for BMQ and BMOQ courses:

Basic Military Officer Qualification (officer-cadets)
Platoon Number 	Start Date 	Ceremony Date
L0004E (L15) 	August 20, 2012 	November 29, 2012
L0006E (L12) 	September 24, 2012 	January 31, 2013
L0007E (L19) & L0008F (L14) 	October 29, 2012 	March 7, 2013
L0009F (L20) & L0010E (L13) 	January 7, 2013 	April 18, 2013


Basic Military Qualification (recruits)
Platoon Number 	Start Date 	Ceremony Date
R0454E (R42) & R0455E (R43) 	July 16, 2012 	October 18, 2012
R0456E (R15) & R0457F (R16) 	August 6, 2012 	November 8, 2012
R0458E (R44) & R0459F (R45) 	August 20, 2012 	November 22, 2012
R0460E (R23), R0461E (R24) & R0462E (R25) 	August 27, 2012 	November 29, 2012
R0463E (R35), R0464E (R36) & R0489E (R41) 	September 3, 2012 	December 6, 2012
R0465E (R13) & R0466E (R14) 	October 1, 2012 	January 31, 2013
R0467F (R21) & R0468E (R22) 	October 15, 2012 	February 14, 2013
R0469E (R33) & R0470F (R34) 	October 22, 2012 	February 21, 2013
R0471E (R31) & R0472E (R32) 	October 29, 2012 	February 28, 2013
R0473E (R11) & R0474F (R12) 	November 5, 2012 	March 7, 2013
R0475E (R43) & R0476E (R44) 	January 7, 2013 	April 11, 2013
R0477E (R23) & R0478F (R45) 	January 14, 2013 	April 8, 2013
R0479E (R35) & R0480E (R36) 	January 21, 2013 	April 25, 2013
R0483E (R24) & R0484E (R25) 	February 4, 2013 	May 9, 2013
R0485E (R15) & R0486F (R16) 	February 11, 2013 	May 16, 2013
R0487E (R13) & R0488E (R14) 	February 25, 2013 	May 30, 2013
R0490E (R22), R0491E (R33) & R0492F (R21) 	March 11, 2013 	June 13, 2013


----------

